# php + apache ?



## galdasc (27. März 2002)

hi

sorry erstma für die **heiß frage, aber wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich php in den apache server einbinde (bin apache newb)??? gibt es ein programm, wo die ganzen einstellungen grafisch sichtbar werden?? 

danke

-/cu\-


----------



## Interritor (29. März 2002)

*g* ist nicht ganz so leicht für Neulinge, hab am anfang auch was gebraucht aber jetzt ist es total easy. Check mal das hier

http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/50.tutorials.php?dwp_tutorialID=9


----------



## galdasc (2. April 2002)

thx *nice*


wo wir grad dabei sind, wie siehts mit perl aus *ggg*??
ich blick die ganzen einstellungen noch nicht so richtig aus (sind soooooooo viele ;-)).


-/cu\-


----------

